# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ziekte van Raynaud - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Het syndroom van Raynaud, een extreme reactie op de koude*

Worden uw vingers en tenen stijf en stram zodra het koud wordt en worden ze helemaal wit? Dan gaat het waarschijnlijk om de ziekte van Raynaud. De diagnose van deze onschuldige aandoening maakt het wel noodzakelijk om vooraf de andere mogelijke oorzaken uit te schakelen.


*Syndroom van Raynaud: de andere mogelijke oorzaken uitschakelen*

Blootgesteld aan de koude en de vochtigheid, worden de vingers en tenen van mensen die lijden aan de ziekte van Raynaud snel wit en stijf, met een branderig en soms ook met een pijngevoel. Deze symptomen zijn te wijten aan problemen met de bloedsomloop ter hoogte van de uiteinden van het lichaam. Het gaat om een intense en extreme samentrekking van de bloedvaten ten gevolge van de koude.

Het syndroom komt vrij vaak voor: 5% van de algemene bevolking heeft er last van. In 9 van de 10 gevallen, gaat het bovendien om vrouwen. Dikwijls wordt de diagnose gesteld rond de leeftijd van 25 jaar, na een evolutie van enkele jaren. Vaak is er ook sprake van familiale antecedenten.

De beschrijving van de symptomen volstaat meestal om de ziekte van Raynaud te diagnosticeren. Toch moet de arts vooraf andere mogelijke oorzaken uitschakelen. Sommige ziekten of stoornissen, zelfs het nemen van sommige geneesmiddelen (middelen tegen migraine, bètablokkers) kunnen inderdaad ook een invloed hebben op de vascularisatie van vingers en tenen. Een klinische test, enkele testen van de bloedvaten, een immunologische balans en/of een echo-doppleronderzoek worden soms voorgesteld om bepaalde mogelijkheden te kunnen uitsluiten. Zijn deze onderzoeken negatief, dan kan de diagnose van de ziekte van Raynaud bevestigd worden.


*Het syndroom van Raynaud is een onschuldige ziekte* 

Mensen die het syndroom van Raynaud hebben, kunnen we geruststellen: deze aandoening is vrij onschuldig. Bovendien bereiken de symptomen vaak een hoogtepunt bij jonge vrouwen, waarna de problemen verminderen naarmate de leeftijd vordert om dikwijls te verdwijnen bij de menopauze.

In afwachting moeten alle middelen die de uiteinden van ons lichaam kunnen beschermen, toegepast worden. Dit is trouwens de basis van de behandeling: zich van kop tot teen warm aankleden wanneer men blootgesteld wordt aan koude temperaturen.


*Praktische tips*

*Verschillende lagen kledij aantrekken is doeltreffender dan één enkele laag wanneer u het warm wilt hebben. Draag zijden handschoenen, met daarover fleece handschoenen.

*Geef de voorkeur aan dubbele schoenen en vermijd in elk geval sportschoenen, die een bron van vochtigheid kunnen zijn.

*Draag warme sokken.

*Bedek uw hals en uw hoofd om het warmteverlies te beperken.

*Doe uw handschoenen aan voordat u naar buiten gaat en vermijd om voordien koude voorwerpen aan te raken.

*Gebruik hand- en voetenwarmers, verkrijgbaar in de meeste sportwinkels.

*Zorg ervoor dat u altijd handschoenen bij u hebt om thermische schokken te vermijden wanneer u zich in een ruimte met airconditioning bevindt of wanneer u in een warenhuis winkelt tussen gekoelde rekken.

*Vermijd koffie omwille van het vernauwend effect op de bloedvaten.

*Vermijd eveneens medicijnen tegen verkoudheden.

*En rook vooral niet!

Als deze maatregelen onvoldoende zijn, dan zal uw arts u een geneesmiddel voorstellen (een inhibitor tegen calcinosis) om de frequentie van de crisissen te verminderen. Maar denk eraan dat de bescherming van vingers en tenen tegen de koude onontbeerlijk blijft.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## jochem8

Hallo,

Ik hoop dat ik dit hier mag plaatsen. Al enige tijd zijn wij actief in het aangenamer maken van het leven van mensen die aan de ziekte van Raynaud lijden door het aanbieden van verwarmde kleding op http://www.verwarmdehandschoen.nl De meeste mensen die aan dit vervelende syndroom lijden kiezen voor de verwarmde handschoenen en de verwarmde sokken, die een zeer aangename warmte voor een lange tijd afgeven door het gebruik van een kleine batterij die in de manchet van de handschoen verdwijnt of in een kuitband gestopt wordt bij het gebruik van verwarmde sokken.

Wij krijgen zeer positieve feedback van de mensen die reeds bij ons besteld hebben omdat ze veel beter kunnen leven met de ongemakken van bijvoorbeeld Raynaud's of reuma.

Via onze website of via mijn profiel (emailadres) kunnen we mensen verder helpen met specifieke vragen.

----------


## henk1967

Mocht iemand geïnteresseerd zijn in een test met verwarmde handschoenen, zie dan hier: Test handschoenen met verwarming

----------


## MMleeuwtje

Hallo,

Ik weet niet of ik hier goed zit,
misschien dat jullie mij kunnen helpen?
Ik ben een 17-jarig meisje.
En ik heb snel witte vingers en mijn handen voelen bijna altijd koud aan.
Als ik naar school fiets heb ik ook last van mijn tenen, maar ik kan niet zien of die ook wit kleuren.
Ik heb ook elke dag wallen onder mijn ogen.
En dat terwijl ik genoeg slaap.
Ook heb ik nu geen stress meer, wel gehad.
Ik had stress op school, maar nu ik vakantie heb omdat ik mijn havo-diploma heb gehaald heb ik geen stress meer.
Ik rook ook niet en eet gezond.
Ook heb ik snel last van een zere rug.
Zou het kunnen dat ik het syndroom van Raynaud heb?
Of zou het kunnen dat ik ergens anders last van heb?
Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## henk1967

Hallo MMleeuwtje,

In jouw geval zou ik naar de huisarts gaan en die een diagnose laten stellen, en niet iemand op een internetforum. Succes!

Grt. Henk

----------

